# Brother Attempts to Murder Brother, Hudson PO



## marlboroughpd (Dec 4, 2004)

Police: Brother tried to kill cop
By Michelle Muellenberg / News Staff Writer
Tuesday, December 28, 2004

HUDSON -- A Florence Street resident accused of stabbing and beating his brother, a Hudson police officer, during a fight on Christmas Eve was held without bail pending a dangerousness hearing tomorrow.

Thomas J. Kerrigan Jr., 43, held his hand over his face while the charges against him were read at Marlborough District Court yesterday.

Kerrigan of 18 Florence St. faces two counts of assault and battery with a dangerous weapon, two counts of attempted murder, one count of assault and battery and resisting arrest.

Court documents provided the following the account:

The alleged victim, Joseph Kerrigan, was in his parents' kitchen when Thomas punched him in the left cheek. Joseph fell to his knees and Thomas began kicking him in the rib cage.

Joseph got on his feet, pushed his brother off him and the two wrestled, ending up on a bed in an adjacent room.

Thomas, who was on top of Joseph, had a knife and attempted to stab Joseph in the chest.

"(Joseph) then pushed the knife off to his left side," records said. "The defendant then continued to push down subsequently stabbing the officer in the left arm with a 12-inch kitchen knife causing a two-inch laceration."

Joseph then felt Thomas unsnap his holster and begin to pull the revolver out.

Getting leverage underneath his brother, Joseph pushed him off, documents said. Thomas then grabbed a chair and hit Joseph with it. Joseph then pepper sprayed his brother causing him to leave the room, records said.

Other officers arrived, but Thomas refused to drop the knife he held.

"We were finally able to get him to drop the knife. He then refused any further request to comply and submit to the arrest," police said in court documents. Joseph was treated and released from Marlborough Hospital.

A call to Joseph Kerrigan's home yesterday was not returned. Hudson Chief Richard Braga referred all questions to the Middlesex district attorney's office.

Joseph Kerrigan, a patrolman with the Hudson department, has also been in the news lately for a federal lawsuit he filed claiming he was discriminated against at his job.

Last year, Joseph Kerrigan filed a civil suit against the town, Braga, Lt. David French and Capt. David Stephens, claiming he was harassed, unfairly passed over for promotion, caused emotional distress, slandered and his contract was interfered with.

He alleges he was deprived of his legal rights or privileges, conspired against and slandered. He is suing Braga, French and Stephens for allegedly violating his civil rights, causing him intentional emotional distress and interfering with his contract.

In documents filed at the U.S. District Court in Boston, the defendants' have denied the allegations and requested a jury trial.

A federal judge recently granted a motion to extend discovery until Feb. 28 after lawyers on both sides requested time to investigate four years' worth of alleged incidents that involve numerous witnesses and hundreds of documents.

( Michelle Muellenberg can be reached at 508-490-7461 or [email protected]. )

Where Article Came From


----------



## marlboroughpd (Dec 4, 2004)

Stab suspect has long record: Hudson man accused of attacking cop brother has 15 convictions
By Michelle Muellenberg / News Staff Writer
Wednesday, December 29, 2004

HUDSON -- Thomas J. Kerrigan Jr., the Hudson man charged with attempted murder after stabbing his brother, a Hudson police officer, and reaching for his gun has a criminal record dating back more than two decades.

Kerrigan, 43, who lives with his mother at 18 Florence St. was arrested Christmas Eve for allegedly beating and stabbing his brother, Joseph Kerrigan, a patrolman.

Thomas Kerrigan was held without bail pending a dangerousness hearing today.

He faces two counts of assault and battery with a dangerous weapon, two counts of attempted murder, one count of assault and battery, and resisting arrest.

According to Criminal History Systems Board, Thomas Kerrigan's record includes 15 convictions going back to 1983.

His list of crimes include four assault and battery, and three assault and battery with a dangerous weapon offenses -- charges he faces again with Friday's incident.

Kerrigan's criminal history also includes malicious destruction of property, threatening, intimidation, disturbing the peace and drunken driving.

He served several sentences.

According to court documents: the alleged victim, Joseph Kerrigan, 36, was in his mother's kitchen when Thomas punched him in the left cheek and kicked him in the rib cage once Joseph fell to the floor. Thomas allegedly stabbed his brother in the arm with a 12-inch kitchen knife, causing a 2-inch cut on his left arm. He and then began to unsnap the officer's holster and reach for the revolver.

Joseph broke free and then Thomas hit him with a chair. Joseph then pepper sprayed his brother, causing him to leave the room, according to court records.

Other officers arrived at the home, but Thomas refused to drop the knife, reports said. He finally dropped the knife but continued to resist arrest.

Joseph was treated at Marlborough Hospital.

( Michelle Muellenberg can be reached at 508-490-7461 or [email protected]. )

Where this article came from


----------

